# *JERBOA* decision to be made..



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

HELP!
I'm getting a pair of breeding Jerboas'. However, I have been presented with the choice of Greater Jers or Lesser....
!?
can anyone advise me the difference of a greater or lesser jerboa? ANy recommendations?
Thanks
Squirrel


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I can recommend Greaters but have not kept Lessers.

I believe j.jaculus are solitary and j.orientalis are sociable thats why I chose j.orientalis!

Definitely get in touch with Matt Lusty as he has had success breeding these as I havent as yet.

Best of luck :2thumb:


(_and I want first dibs on babies:lol2_


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I've kept the lessers but not the greaters...
They lived happily as a pair and got really very tame - runs around the living room were great fun!
I chose them for their slightly smaller size.

Get both!!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Greaters are more social. Lesser are less so. The greaters are obviously larger aswell. They will need a very large enclosure though. Any more info, let me know


----------



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Greaters are more social. Lesser are less so. The greaters are obviously larger aswell. They will need a very large enclosure though. Any more info, let me know



Hi, what size of enclosure would i need for a breeding pair?
im currently away to start a project to build custom vivs for exotic mammals :2thumb:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd recommend a 6'L x 3'D x 2'H


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just out of interest, how much are these? I dnt want one, just curious!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Never having come across greater (or lesser) jerboas, I googled to see what they looked like and found this!

Cute or what?

THE PURSUIT: JUMPING MICE RACING - Video


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

there is a thread with some pics of mine on somewhere but cant find it! :whip:

They are about £100 ish: victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

DAMMIT! Do I need to add them to my wish list, too?!? *lol*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> DAMMIT! Do I need to add them to my wish list, too?!? *lol*


:lol2:yep


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/150605-greater-jerboas.html

FOUND IT! Link to my pics above :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And I posted on that thread, too!!! *lol* Do you have any pics of their enclosure? Would be interesting to see  They truly are stunning little critters!!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I havent got a full shot of the inside but they are in one of these. I want to breed though so will be making something twice the length for them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!! That is an impressive enclosure!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

fanks:blush: 


I built them myself. 

Got 10 altogether also housing: rats, guinea pigs, degus, bushy tailed jirds and rabbits! V.versatile:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

must have alot of space for 10 of them eh! lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Where do I sleep? 

If ya get a chance, could ya get a pic of the inside of their enclosure? Would be interested to see what kind of enrichment you give them.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> must have alot of space for 10 of them eh! lol


 
kinda. myself and hubby built the animals their own 22ft 'house' after work and at weekends over a 7 month period

Their house is better than ours they even have a coffee vending machine and a conservatory :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Where do I sleep?
> 
> If ya get a chance, could ya get a pic of the inside of their enclosure? Would be interested to see what kind of enrichment you give them.


 
LOL in the store room? lots of bedding in there lol

Will do a pic after work. Most essential part is a good cave buried in the substrate as thats where they spend all day with the entrance blocked up like they would in the wild. We use exo terra. plus exo terra food bowls make a cracking dust bath. Other than that its just tunnels and wood to chew on. They have a food bowl for seeds etc but we also try to scatter some of their food so they can 'forage': victory:


----------



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

wow, thats a great enclosure!  im just in midst of designing mine,, well my friend is designing it! she just an enormous custom vivs built for her rep collection.. im awaiting a nice stack for exotic mammals...!
what do you think about keeping jers in viv's (big enough of course) pouchie??

i was offered a breeding pair of lessers 250, and greaters 350.
:jump:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Should be ok actually MrT.

I usually say keep rodents well ventilated but Jerboas hole themselves up in a burrow with the entrance blocked all day so that they can keep the humidity high. This helps them to maintain water along with other tricks.

Therefore I would have thought a viv would suit them. 

Also, they do not really pee which is another water maintenance mechanism. Thus little harmful ammonia build up (which is a good reason to not keep most rodents in a viv).


That price is a little steep ya know. Well, thats just my opinion as I paid £200 plus VAT for my pair although to be honest, they were most likely wild caught. Can't be sure though as they are incredibly tame to be fair.

£125 pair lessers at simons rodents *cringe* if you want to risk them.

: victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh yeah and another big point re designing a viv..

Jerboas require a really thick substrate, preferably sand. If you keep them on a thin layer they will be susceptible to joint problems in those long fragile legs.

Obviously a few inches of sand is 1) Incredibly heavy! and 2) will need a fixed piece of glass under the doors with the doors raised higher than normal so that sand does not p*ss out the front when you open the door.

Sorry its so obvious but something you may not have considered all the same : victory:


----------



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Should be ok actually MrT.
> 
> I usually say keep rodents well ventilated but Jerboas hole themselves up in a burrow with the entrance blocked all day so that they can keep the humidity high. This helps them to maintain water along with other tricks.
> 
> ...


what like are simons rodents? I think im gonna stick with my greaters... although i did notice a species that caught my eye: a thirteen striped ground squirrel on their website... although cant get into prices without user id etc.. :S also do they only supply t o businesses??
p.s. thanks for tips on viv, will defo take into consideration when building.:2thumb:


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

where can you buy these? i was under the impression it was next to no chance of getting any here.. as i have wanted some for ages.. or am i jus bein dumb?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Simons Rodents only trade with petshops.

You will need to ask your petshop to order for you.


There are breeders over here but they are notoriously difficult to breed in captivity.

As I said, Matt has had success and I am trying too : victory:


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

kool thanks


----------



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

there's a breeder up north where i stay and my a local exotic pet shop can source them for me :notworthy:


----------

